# Nanolex Vs SRP+EGP test.



## HalfordsShopper (Jul 8, 2008)

I've done 3 of my four wheels with the Nanolex basic wheel sealant over the last couple of weeks, and decided to leave one of the front wheels with my usual combo of SRP and EGP, which has already been on for 2 weeks.

So now i can compare the two side by side over time.

After 1 week on the front wheels, both the Nanolex and SRP/EGP came up like new with just a blast from the pressure washer. There may have been slightly more dirt left on the SRP/EGP wheel, but there really isn't much in it. Both wheels were spotless after a foam and rinse.

So after week 1 its a draw, and for the Nanolex to prove its worth, its gonna have to be durable. I'm really hoping it lasts for the promised 1 year 12,000 miles.

I'll add a quick update every week or so, until one of the sealants fails.


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

HalfordsShopper said:


> So after week 1 its a draw, and for the Nanolex to prove its worth, its gonna have to be durable. I'm really hoping it lasts for the promised 1 year 12,000 miles.


Think you'll find that 1 year / 12k miles is on bodywork not wheels


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Nothing would last 12 months on the wheels


----------



## HalfordsShopper (Jul 8, 2008)

Thats not what MR Nanolex reckons:



Nanolex said:


> At least 6-9 months .......We have quite a few cars coming in for a yearly reapplication of the Basic and in most cases both paint and rim sealant are still working after a year.
> Cheers,
> Florian


Anyway, i'll know for sure in a years time.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2009)

Depends how the car is used/abused.

You track it, wash once a month, nothing will last 12months.


----------



## HalfordsShopper (Jul 8, 2008)

Lol - its a Toyota Avensis (and a diesel one at that).

Can't see me taking it to a track day. I use my R1 for that. :thumb:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

I quite like the sound of this one.
But remember the test results will only be relevant to your car.

As you cab to factor in all different driving styles and brake pad compounds, as everyone either drives differently or as different brakes.

But a good test just the sames.

This is why you see so many people saying certain wheel sealant don't cut it for them. But a change of pad on the next service the prior sealant now works.

Going to be watching this one closely, as I do like SRP / EGP also.
Gordon.


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

RosswithaOCD said:


> Nothing would last 12 months on the wheels


I have proof that the Premium lasted way more than 1 year on rims on a car that was almost weekly washed, the car is the one mentioned here:
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=109606

It is definitely possible. It all depends on how you treat the rims to clean them.

I did this writeup myself http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=112099 and will update it every month or so to show the performance.

Maybe I might be able to change your opinion on 12 months 

Cheers,

Florian


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

HalfordsShopper said:


> I've done 3 of my four wheels with the Nanolex basic wheel sealant over the last couple of weeks, and decided to leave one of the front wheels with my usual combo of SRP and EGP, which has already been on for 2 weeks.
> 
> So now i can compare the two side by side over time.
> 
> ...


Definitely sounds like a very interesting test! Since we don't have AG over here our products were never compared to theirs, really looking forward to see how things will go!

Cheers,

Florian


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Oh and btw, how would you compare the application?


----------



## HalfordsShopper (Jul 8, 2008)

Nanolex said:


> Oh and btw, how would you compare the application?


I was going to ask you a question about this - so I may as well ask it here. 

First off though I'll answer yours. :thumb: It was actually very similar to AG EGP when it comes to applying it. Consistency is similar, although it needed much more of a shake to get it flowing that the EGP. It wiped on nicely, and polished off easily with a microfiber. It gave a nice shine and felt VERY smooth once buffed off.

I did have a bit of a problem guessing how much to put on, as I was putting it onto silver grey wheels it was very hard to see how much was on there. I've done three wheels (and with them off the car to do the backs too) and have used slightly less than half the bottle. Am I putting enough on? (They are beading like crazy so there is definitely some on there - .)

Another question - when I had all the wheels off, I noticed that I'm going to need some new tyres soon, and am worried that they might remove some of the sealant when fitting them. Can I just clean the wheels with with shampoo and add another thin layer of sealant to top it up when once they have been fitted.

Thanks for you help…


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Guessing how much to put on is a problem we have quite often - a VERY thin layer is enough! Half the bottle sounds about right, and you can always keep in mind that if it beads after the application it was definitely enough! 

We hardly ever have customers that not put on enough  We just did a car on saturday and needed 25ml Premium for paint and wheels.

After the tires are fitted I would wait for the first wash and check if there are spots where the sealant has been removed - and than reapply accordingly.

Thanks for asking, I think quite a few might be interested in the info,

Cheers,

Florian


----------



## 03OKH (May 2, 2009)

How is it going after a month?


----------



## dizzydiesel (Aug 12, 2008)

HalfordsShopper said:


> Lol - its a Toyota Avensis (and a diesel one at that).
> 
> Can't see me taking it to a track day. I use my R1 for that. :thumb:


Nothing wrong with a diesel ! :thumb:


----------



## HalfordsShopper (Jul 8, 2008)

03OKH said:


> How is it going after a month?


Blimey is it a month already.

The nanolex is perfomring exactly as it did the day after application. I can still wash away a weeks worth of brake dust and other crud with just a blast from the pressure washer. I can even clean all the way inside the wheels without touching them.

The SRP/EGP is still hanging on in there, but there is a definite difference compared to the Nanloex now. A month ago - it was performing just as well. Now it will come mostly clean with the pressure washer, but needs a good wipe with a soft microfibre and a weak shampoo solution to come it really clean, and their is a very slight build up of crud right inside the wheels where i can';t get in to wipe them.

The nanolex wheels are gettin the same treatment, ie a spray with 0.5% AG shampoo and a wipe with a microfiber but to be honest they don't really need it - they are still coming clean after a blast with the PW.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

i think im going to have to invest. as i HATE doing alloys! :lol:

where did you get it from?


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

You can get it from pitstop on here


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

dizzydiesel said:


> Nothing wrong with a diesel ! :thumb:


Nothing wrong with an Avensis diesel, although I am bias as I build them.
Although I have a diesel mondeo:driver:


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Any news on this one? Would be very interesting to hear opinions since we're doing a real life test atm...

Cheers,

Florian


----------



## HalfordsShopper (Jul 8, 2008)

Lol - I have been a bit lazy with my updates.

Well, for the first 2 months there was very little difference between the Nanolex and the SRP/EGP combo. Both wheels came pretty clean with a blast from the pressure washer, and both wheels came up spotless after a foam and very light wipe with a MF.

During the last couple of washes however, I have noticed a rapid decline in the performance of SRP and EGP. It still comes clean with just BH autofoam, but I do have to get in there and give it a good wipe with a soft wheel brush - still no need for anything harsh - but it does need some agitation.

The Nanolex is still working as good as the day I applied it.

I'll leave the SRP/EGP a couple more weeks but then the wheel is coming off for a deep clean and then the Nanolex treatment. I'm too lazy to keep scrubbing.


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Sounds good! Looking forward to updates on this to compare!

Cheers,

Florian


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

sounds like its doing well


----------

